# Emperor Scorpion questions?



## VictorHernandez (Sep 1, 2012)

I want to buy a male Emperor Scorpion, preferably a juvenile(sub-adult), online. Do you recommend a website? I have found LLLReptile & Ken The Bug, and will probably order from one of them if I don't find a better site.
Well, I was wondering what heat bulb to buy for a dimmable Zoo Med Heat Lamp.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FTEQCY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
I have chosen a 60 watt and a 100 watt cermatic lightless heat emitter.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AQCPK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_10?ie=UTF8&smid=A2701FG002WN6Z
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AQCPU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A21IRDTVIXZJ89
The 100 watt one could be used in the winter when my room can get to the low 50s, and the 60 watt one can be used in the summer when my room can get to the high 90s. I can buy the heating equipment, just in case. But do I need the 60, or 100 watt? thanks.

Also, how would I use this coconut fiber substrate for a 10 gallon tank to cover 4"-6"? Do I spray it with water, or how much cups of water to add?
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Compr...&qid=1346274150&sr=1-1&keywords=coconut+fiber


----------



## vespers (Sep 1, 2012)

Huh? If your lamp has a dimmer, then why would you need different wattage heat emitters? You ask which bulb to use, but you stated that you have chosen a ceramic heat emitter. Just make sure you use something that the lamp is rated for.

That eco earth you linked to is the compressed brick form of it. You'll have to soak it to use it, as its literally dry, hard bricks. There are instructions on the label that explain how to use it. (I usually use the loose bags, personally)


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 1, 2012)

I have heard nothing but good things about Ken, although Im Kanadiun so I dont deal with him.

you dont need any additional heat sources. 

Directions are on the brick of coco in up to eight different languages, pending the brand you buy

Also, there is a Scorpion specific forum. Your posting in the "Cage" forum. 



This is probably already in the Scorpion forum, isnt it, you sneaky mods


----------



## vespers (Sep 1, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> you dont need any additional heat sources.


This depends on your room temperatures, IMO. If the room temps drops down into the 60's (F) often, it would probably be good to provide some extra heat when necessary.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 1, 2012)

Ill agree that their are reasons you could want to provide additional heat sources, but all the same I dont believe the OP needs it. My P. imp survived a winter in the low 50's, which is the temp he quoted.


----------



## vespers (Sep 1, 2012)

Hell, I wouldn't want it to be in the low 50's for _me_ indoors in the winter. :laugh:


----------



## VictorHernandez (Sep 2, 2012)

The dimmer is good for 150 watts, and I think 200 watts. I just thought that different wattage made different temperatures, like the 100 watt could go higher or something. I just want the heat source to keep him happy around 75 degrees Fahrenheit. So should I go with the 100 watt?


----------



## vespers (Sep 2, 2012)

Higher wattage will of course mean warmer temps. But if the lamp has a dimmer, you can "turn down" a 100 watt bulb until it was equivalent to 60 watts or other lower wattages.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Sep 3, 2012)

vespers said:


> Higher wattage will of course mean warmer temps. But if the lamp has a dimmer, you can "turn down" a 100 watt bulb until it was equivalent to 60 watts or other lower wattages.


I shall buy a 100 watt bulb then.


----------



## philge (Sep 3, 2012)

VictorHernandez said:


> I want to buy a male Emperor Scorpion, preferably a juvenile(sub-adult), online.


Check out this thread form the Classifieds here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?236063-Emperor-Scorpions-(w-Gravid-Females!)

I ordered some from this user recently. The transaction went over great and they were shipped quite promptly. Here's his review thread as well: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?157259-Warren-Bautista


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 4, 2012)

I think a 100W, even in winter, is overkill. Just make sure you keep the sub moist enough because that heat source will drop rH like as rock.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Sep 6, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> I think a 100W, even in winter, is overkill. Just make sure you keep the sub moist enough because that heat source will drop rH like as rock.


that is why I also ordered a dimmer heat lamp, 4 thermometers, and 2 humidity gauges, to regulate the temperature. Do you think it would work?


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 6, 2012)

VictorHernandez said:


> that is why I also ordered a dimmer heat lamp, 4 thermometers, and 2 humidity gauges, to regulate the temperature. Do you think it would work?


Dimmer switch. Gotcha

Make sure you have the dimmer and temp calibrated properly, and you should have no problems.


----------



## vespers (Sep 6, 2012)

VictorHernandez said:


> 4 thermometers, and 2 humidity gauges


All of that for one scorpion in a 10 gallon tank? How much do you expect environmental conditions to vary within a 10 inch by 20 inch space? I think you're fussing over this heating issue (and keeping a scorpion in general) a bit more than you need to.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Sep 8, 2012)

vespers said:


> All of that for one scorpion in a 10 gallon tank? How much do you expect environmental conditions to vary within a 10 inch by 20 inch space? I think you're fussing over this heating issue (and keeping a scorpion in general) a bit more than you need to.


Lol I know im just trying to be a good Pet owner, not just  throw Him in a cage and feed Him maggots for the rest or his life. Im going to put two outside thermometers on each side or the enclosure, and two thermometers/humidity gauges on each side. One side will be heated.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 9, 2012)

VictorHernandez said:


> Lol I know im just trying to be a good Pet owner


The most harm can come from trying to do good. Besides, most of us dont bother attempting to use artificial heat for a number of reasons and that doesnt make us bad pet owners. IMHO your new to the hobby and you want to try using additional heat. I say go for it. I did when I first got into the hobby, then I only kept my slings under heat over the winter. I likely wont be giving anyone any additional heat this winter. If it makes you happy, Victor, and your not doing anything detrimental, then have at'er


----------



## VictorHernandez (Sep 9, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> The most harm can come from trying to do good. Besides, most of us dont bother attempting to use artificial heat for a number of reasons and that doesnt make us bad pet owners. IMHO your new to the hobby and you want to try using additional heat. I say go for it. I did when I first got into the hobby, then I only kept my slings under heat over the winter. I likely wont be giving anyone any additional heat this winter. If it makes you happy, Victor, and your not doing anything detrimental, then have at'er


I am going to only use the heat lamp for the winter, because It gets cold here like around maybe 20 degrees Fahrenheit at worst during the winter. My room is the coldest in my home, with no heater at all.


----------

